# Which Rally/Show for sellers?



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti,
looking at the list of shows/rallies I see that there is no Lincoln this year, replaced by Pickering?
I would like to make at least one of the rallies, and have noted Newbury/Stratford/ and possibly Peterborough.
Which of these would you think the best for making a private motorhome sale?
Thanks for views.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

aren't they doing Lincoln later in the year?

The organisers don't like people putting for sale signs in their windows (if that's what you meant?), but I would think that Peterborough is the best, as it's the biggest.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Shows/rallies*

 Ciao Mike and thanks, yes that's what I meant. Have not yet finally decided however best way to go about things, or indeed sell.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eddie

Selling privately at shows is strictly prohibited in the camping areas. The Warners marshalls will jump on you like a ton of bricks if they see a "for sale" sign.
The way to go about it would be to advertise it on the internet as much as possible with a note that it will be available for inspection at the show of your choice. That way you can hand out your phone number in advance so no need to put a "for sale" sign on it.

Biggest attendance will be at Peterborough but Newbury may be a good choice, best not left to one of the later shows I would think or you'll miss the boat this year. We're marshalling at Newbury and we have a good pitch at that show, just by the entertainment marquee so an easy place for viewers to find you. Peterborough has many more visitors but with so many campers it can be difficult for viewers to locate you among the many fields full of motorhomes.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Shows for sellers*

 Ciao Gaspode, and thanks for the pointer. Food for thought. Just need to go to Google Maps now to discover where is Newbury  
saluti,
eddied


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Shows for sellers*



eddied said:


> Ciao Gaspode, and thanks for the pointer. Food for thought. Just need to go to Google Maps now to discover where is Newbury
> saluti,
> eddied


Hi Ediie,

Dead easy about 30/40 miles WEST of Reading straight down the M4. Junction 13 and turn RIGHT and follow showground sign.

Even I can find it and we will be at Newbury

Peter


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eddie

Make it to Stratford cause i'm there :lol: it is not a huge show but Stone are a bit more free and easy and don't get shirty if you are trying to sell something :wink: 

Stratford is also central so if you have folks coming its easy to access from all directions.

Jacquie


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao tutti, and thanks. Jaquie, if I sell the Chausson at Newbury, how do I get to Stratford? Buy another I suppose! Decisions, decisions.
saluti,
eddied


----------

